# Red kites in mid wales



## John Starkey (22 Apr 2010)

Hi all,i had a day out in mid wales yesterday to a place where you can get some great pics of red kites,they were sooo hard to get a good shot,but i hope you like them and i know there is room for improvement,john.








































This one is a rare white red kite.









Sorry it was pic heavy.


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Apr 2010)

Jesus John, cracking shots!  What glass are you using mate?


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Apr 2010)

bloody brilliant john!


----------



## George Farmer (22 Apr 2010)

Strewth mate! They're brilliant!  Hard to pick a favourite but the third one is outstanding for me.


----------



## John Starkey (22 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Jesus John, cracking shots!  What glass are you using mate?



Thanks steve,the lens i was using is the canon 100-400mm F4.0/ 5.6 L is usm, a F2.8 would be better as its a faster lens,But its a lot more money.


----------



## John Starkey (22 Apr 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> bloody brilliant john!



Thanks Mark,it wasnt easy.


----------



## John Starkey (22 Apr 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Strewth mate! They're brilliant!  Hard to pick a favourite but the third one is outstanding for me.



Thanks George,this has to be my hardest photography trip to date,the speed these birds are flying at is awesome,i was just in awe at them fantastic creatures indeed,
regards john.


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Apr 2010)

Good lord John! Truly impressive shots, quite the pro these days, keep up the good work


----------



## Gill (22 Apr 2010)

Simply Breathtaking Shots of these majestic Birds. 

Kudos on Getting a shot of the White Red Kite


----------



## chump54 (22 Apr 2010)

wow brilliant, but the third one does it for me too. 

Chris


----------



## Mark Webb (22 Apr 2010)

Stunning shots John. The Red Kite is on my list for a photo shoot.


----------



## Jase (22 Apr 2010)

Incredible!


----------



## Becca (22 Apr 2010)

Wow! These look stunning, what magnificent creatures!

Becca


----------



## John Starkey (22 Apr 2010)

Thanks everyone,it was lovely day out in the company of such lovely wild creatures.


----------



## John Starkey (22 Apr 2010)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Good lord John! Truly impressive shots, quite the pro these days, keep up the good work



I am working on it Dan,i am trying to convince Ann that i DO need the canon 500mm f4 L is usm,the stumbling block is parting with Â£4500   .


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Apr 2010)

500mm F4     ouch!

great shots john. youve nailed the AF on every one there


----------



## John Starkey (22 Apr 2010)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> 500mm F4     ouch!
> 
> great shots john. youve nailed the AF on every one there



Thanks Stu   .


----------



## Themuleous (22 Apr 2010)

You do yourself a dis-service, John, they are amazing shots    

Sam


----------



## John Starkey (24 Apr 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> You do yourself a dis-service, John, they are amazing shots
> 
> Sam



Thanks Sam,sometimes i am my own worse enemy,i delete lots of pics my says are very good ,
regards john.


----------



## NeilW (24 Apr 2010)

Last year around my grandparents I saw 8 of these badboys in the sky at once!  Stunning photographs.


----------



## Fred Dulley (25 Apr 2010)

Outstanding pics there, John!


----------



## John Starkey (25 Apr 2010)

Thank you Fred,hope your working hard at uni young man   ,
regards,
john.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (26 Apr 2010)

Hi John, 

I saw these last week but I as to busy to post a comment. 

Swish to the wish John, there is not one bad shot in there. I like the pictures where you cant see the numbered tags on their wings. You could clone them out on the ones you can see them if you felt like it, but I dont think you need too. 
I love the picture of the bird thats eating something while on the wing, good timing. 

Theres a few there worthy of printing of mate. Put a white border around them to make that blue pop out at you.

I want to see some more rare bird photography from you pal. Those Warbler's are rare little birds......

Well done mate


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Apr 2010)

Amazing stuff John  becoming quite the pro, keep the photos coming


----------



## dw1305 (26 Apr 2010)

Hi all,
Were they at the Farm (feeding station) near Rhayader?
cheers Darrel


----------



## John Starkey (26 Apr 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> Hi John,
> 
> I saw these last week but I as to busy to post a comment.
> 
> ...



Cheers mate,i have lots of bird photography planned this summer,watch this space for,Dippers,nuthatches,Kingfishers,and more,
regards,john.


----------



## John Starkey (26 Apr 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Amazing stuff John  becoming quite the pro, keep the photos coming



Cheers Paulo.


----------



## John Starkey (26 Apr 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Were they at the Farm (feeding station) near Rhayader?
> cheers Darrel



It was Darrel


----------



## Anonymous (25 Aug 2010)

Love these birds- Once an endangered species and now made a huge comeback. Incredible shots!


----------

